# Delacroix LA



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We are headed there with two skiffs from GA Sunday. Anyone have a report. Wouldn't want to go that far just to pole


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I was there 3 weeks ago. An outgoing tide turned the water green with algea and around lake John. Incomming tide was good and saw plenty of fish. Saw a few big boys out in the Biloxi Marsh last weekend, but the water is still summertime muddy.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I was there 3 weeks ago.  An outgoing tide turned the water green with algea and  around lake John.  Incomming tide was good and saw plenty of fish.  Saw a few big boys out in the Biloxi Marsh last weekend, but the water is still summertime muddy.


Hey man, you ever sold the skiff?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I just leased a camp/boat house in Delacroix, try to get out this weekend for some reds in the ponds...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I found that the fish liked it saltier during the summer and were further out toward the edge of the marsh along the big bays. They came way up in to the brackish/almost fresh areas during the fall/early winter.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I just leased a camp/boat house in Delacroix, try to get out this weekend for some reds in the ponds...


If your still there on Monday or late Sunday I'll look for you Glade Spear boat. We will be in a Lostman and Sterling


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> I just leased a camp/boat house in Delacroix, try to get out this weekend for some reds in the ponds...


I wish I had seen this thread earlier, I could have pointed you toward some reds. Did you do a long or short term lease?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

We fished Delacroix Sunday, it was tough fishing. We made a hail mary run at the last minute that saved the day but still only tagged 5 fish. 

I hope you are doing better than we did.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just got back my first trip down.  My buddies had to buy a chip for the area cause of Katrina changing everything.  First afternoon we only caught 2, one was 27" Red. Monday It rained and blew 20 MPH till 2 pm and the wind was out of the NE didn't catch but 1 red. Next day wind blew out of the east and it all change for the better. Caught a limit of Reds with two going 30" and 11 lbs.












Here we are going out at 6


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is one of the toads we caught with the east wind


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I did not see any skiffs or flats boats out there the whole time. Just shrimpers and crab fishers


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I did not see any skiffs or flats boats out there the whole time. Just shrimpers and crab fishers



I am glad you found some fish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks CW We had sum fun down there


----------

